

A Low Carbohydrate Diet Slows Tumor Growth and Prevents Cancer - hvass
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21673053?dopt=Citation

======
fuzionmonkey
Very interesting. Proponents of "Paleo" diets always say that it reduces
cancer risk, but this looks to be a solid study.

But they did keep fat percentage low, unlike low-carb diets like the Atkins
diet which call for 50% fat.

------
mannicken
Ah, nice to see that my diet of coffee and cigarettes will at least get
balanced by low-carbohydrate consumption benefits :)

